# how can I get to Jumeirah beach from Sharjah by bus??



## Deanne Z (Jan 9, 2010)

I want to go swimming. are there any buses can take me from sharjah bus station to Jumeirah beach??  or any buses can take me to AL mamzar park??


----------



## thedevil007 (Jun 6, 2010)

It wil b quite long, but if u take in the bus from sharjah to bur dubai bus station. Then from there u will need to take in the local RTA buses to reach Jumeirah. But this will take quite a long time to reach


----------



## Deanne Z (Jan 9, 2010)

thedevil007 said:


> It wil b quite long, but if u take in the bus from sharjah to bur dubai bus station. Then from there u will need to take in the local RTA buses to reach Jumeirah. But this will take quite a long time to reach


i'm from beijing, i used to travel 40 km in the morning everyday. so I'm ok with it, as long as I can get there...:eyebrows:


----------



## jillod (May 31, 2010)

Deanne Z said:


> I want to go swimming. are there any buses can take me from sharjah bus station to Jumeirah beach??  or any buses can take me to AL mamzar park??


Is it not possible to swim in Sharjah??
Im moving out there in a couple of weeks??


----------



## Deanne Z (Jan 9, 2010)

jillod said:


> Is it not possible to swim in Sharjah??
> Im moving out there in a couple of weeks??


no, I live in Sharjah, but I have never been to the beach here, (I've no idea if there is any beach in sharjah, if there is, maybe it's not for people to swim. The nearest beach I have been to is al mamzar park.it's in Dubai but quite near Sharjah. Otherwise you can go to Ajman beach, but it seems that it's not allowed to swim, you can only BBQ there


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

The Buhaira Corniche is not good enough for you ?


----------



## jillod (May 31, 2010)

|James| said:


> The Buhaira Corniche is not good enough for you ?


whats the Buhaira Corniche?? would it be good enough for me..?
also hello Mr. irish! theres quite a few irish faces popping up!:clap2:


----------



## Deanne Z (Jan 9, 2010)

|James| said:


> The Buhaira Corniche is not good enough for you ?


Where is Buhaira Corniche???


----------



## thedevil007 (Jun 6, 2010)

Deanne Z said:


> i'm from beijing, i used to travel 40 km in the morning everyday. so I'm ok with it, as long as I can get there...:eyebrows:



But im 100% sure the weather in Beijing is not similar to what we have right now. So better take a cab once u reach the Bur Dubai Bus station. Save ur energy and have ur walks on the beach instead


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

No.... but seriously does she really want to walk the beach.... in June? 

Does insurance cover stupidity?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

|James| said:


> No.... but seriously does she really want to walk the beach.... in June?
> 
> Does insurance cover stupidity?


Not in sharjah, all the brown smelly people will play pocket billiards in front of the poor girl.

James, stop scaring the poor woman!


----------



## Deanne Z (Jan 9, 2010)

thedevil007 said:


> But im 100% sure the weather in Beijing is not similar to what we have right now. So better take a cab once u reach the Bur Dubai Bus station. Save ur energy and have ur walks on the beach instead


who would walk to the beach in such hot weather


----------



## Deanne Z (Jan 9, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Not in sharjah, all the brown smelly people will play pocket billiards in front of the poor girl.
> 
> James, stop scaring the poor woman!


watch your tongue. even you are a racialist, you don't have to post in public and let everybody know


----------



## Deanne Z (Jan 9, 2010)

|James| said:


> No.... but seriously does she really want to walk the beach.... in June?
> 
> Does insurance cover stupidity?


of course nobody would walk in such hot weather. everybody knows it. why are you asking such stupid question?now I know your insurance must cover stupidity.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Deanne Z said:


> watch your tongue. even you are a racialist, you don't have to post in public and let everybody know


Is it racist if they really do that?  If I am by myself, I opt not to go to the beach as men will stand ten feet away and stare and ??? Private beaches at the hotels are a much better option if you are alone.


----------



## Deanne Z (Jan 9, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Is it racist if they really do that?  If I am by myself, I opt not to go to the beach as men will stand ten feet away and stare and ??? Private beaches at the hotels are a much better option if you are alone.


no, I didn't say those people who stare at you are racialist. but they are disgusting. i've been to jumeirah beach and al mamzar park, I have never seen those people who stare at you on the beach. most of then are europeans and I think they are ok.
maybe i didn't read Andy Capp's post properly and i misunderstood him


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Deanne Z said:


> watch your tongue. even you are a racialist, you don't have to post in public and let everybody know


I'm not sure that I would agree that this is racist. I think Mr Capp just stated the fact. Give it a few months and you'll suss out, to your displeasure, what he meant by that comment.

I think that is is quite hot to go to the beach, unless you go really early in the morning or late in the evening. The indoor swimming pool would be a better option for swimming at this time of year. Apart from sunburns, you can be at risk of heat stroke, which is far from pleasant. I'm black and supposedly my skin offers better protection against the sun - I suffer from heat stroke and to say the least, it is not pleasant.

Jynxgirl - I agree with you. I've caught a perv hiding in the bushes and filming my friends whilst we were at the beach. The fact that I shouted at him and called him a pervert did not seem to even remotely deter him. I'd rather pay the fee as well than go to the public beach and be gawked at by the leering fools that hang about on the beach!


----------



## Deanne Z (Jan 9, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Not in sharjah, all the brown smelly people will play pocket billiards in front of the poor girl.
> 
> James, stop scaring the poor woman!


sorry shouldn't have called you racialist. didn't read your post properly


----------



## thedevil007 (Jun 6, 2010)

Deanne Z said:


> no, I live in Sharjah, but I have never been to the beach here, (I've no idea if there is any beach in sharjah, if there is, maybe it's not for people to swim. The nearest beach I have been to is al mamzar park.it's in Dubai but quite near Sharjah. Otherwise you can go to Ajman beach, but it seems that it's not allowed to swim, you can only BBQ there


Sharjah n Ajman both have a connected beach, its big, nice n peaceful. Though Sharjah side is less crowded n Ajman side is more. U can BBq there, as well as swim. But what im not sure is, if both cities do allow women to be in their swimsuits on the open beach.


----------



## thedevil007 (Jun 6, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Not in sharjah, all the brown smelly people will play pocket billiards in front of the poor girl.
> 
> James, stop scaring the poor woman!



Andy stop being racist


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

thedevil007 said:


> Andy stop being racist


How is that racist? It's fact.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I agree.....it is a fact that they are smelly! And the pocket billiards game just makes it more disgusting!!


----------



## thedevil007 (Jun 6, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> How is that racist? It's fact.


And what's the fact ???? they brown or they smelly ????

Work for a day under the sun n then smell urself......Its these ppl who have brought UAE to where it stands, u hav jus arrived yesterday within this country.

This a free country with mixed cultures, so better not go sayin anythin about others' colour, religion or culture.

Plus if there is any probelm with these ppl being around n staring????? there are private beaches where one can go.


----------



## thedevil007 (Jun 6, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I agree.....it is a fact that they are smelly! And the pocket billiards game just makes it more disgusting!!


n u my dear lady i think u got a good nose to go smellin ppl ????


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

thedevil007 said:


> n u my dear lady i think u got a good nose to go smellin ppl ????


Nope.....their scent is very distinct....even people who have problems with their sense of smell will gag!


----------



## thedevil007 (Jun 6, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Nope.....their scent is very distinct....even people who have problems with their sense of smell will gag!


Can see tat clearly now


----------



## Deanne Z (Jan 9, 2010)

thedevil007 said:


> Sharjah n Ajman both have a connected beach, its big, nice n peaceful. Though Sharjah side is less crowded n Ajman side is more. U can BBq there, as well as swim. But what im not sure is, if both cities do allow women to be in their swimsuits on the open beach.


exactly, they may not allow women to wear the swimsuit. I will give up the idea on taking the bus to go there, I will take car instead...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

thedevil007 said:


> And what's the fact ???? they brown or they smelly ????
> 
> Work for a day under the sun n then smell urself......Its these ppl who have brought UAE to where it stands, u hav jus arrived yesterday within this country.
> 
> ...


Why can't i say anything about other peoples colour, religion or culture, I'm not allowed to have an opinion on it now am I not?

As for just arriving, yeah, i got off the plane yesterday.... 

And FYI it's not working in the sun that makes you smell, it's not bathing...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Deanne Z said:


> exactly, they may not allow women to wear the swimsuit. I will give up the idea on taking the bus to go there, I will take car instead...


In Ajman they certainly do, and the hotel beaches are cheap too - AED30 at Ajman Beach Hotel.


----------



## thedevil007 (Jun 6, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Why can't i say anything about other peoples colour, religion or culture, I'm not allowed to have an opinion on it now am I not?
> 
> As for just arriving, yeah, i got off the plane yesterday....
> 
> And FYI it's not working in the sun that makes you smell, it's not bathing...


Having an opinion is soemthing else, but what u are sayin is complete discrimintaion. Opinions are based on a particular person or thing. Not a community.

If in ur case its still an opinion, go ahead name the nationalities, cultures n religions who u find brown n smelly.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Comment on the staring was not racist. Comment on the skin color was.
Just my 2 cents for whatever that is worth


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Just the individuals that masturbate in public while looking at (usually western) women on the beaches of UAE. We all know where those particular people are from, but i do love the way you're trying to push me....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I agree....I'd rather we be called Beige or Wheatish! Brown is too generic!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't like the way this thread is going so I am closing it.

Sadly, as a woman living in the UAE, most if us have, at some point or another, been the subject of unwelcome attention. There are certainly cuultural differnces regarding staring, but the men who follow you to stare and then clearly play with themselves break cultural norms anywhere. That is the offensive behaviour people are referring to and there is far too much of it, to the point that you can barely go to a beach on your own, especially at a weekend.

-


----------

